# My name is X



## Lemminkäinen

Hi. 

I'm interested in finding out how other languages are used to let people know what one's name is. 

In English there is no verb you can convey this with, instead you have to talk about your name:
- *My name is X*.

In French you have a verb for saying this: 
- *Je m'appelle X*

Norwegian (and the other Scandinavian languages) are similar to French, the only difference being that the verb is not reflexive: 
- *Jeg heter/hedder X* (N. & D.) / *Jag heter X* (S.) 

In Russian you're not the active person; you say 'they call me X':
- *Меня зовут Х*

So, how does it work in other languages? Please, include a short description/translation of what's really being said


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch it is the same as in Norwegian:

*Ik heet X

*Also used is:

*Mijn naam is X* (which is exactly 'My name is X', not too hard to guess, I think)

& 

*Ik ben X*  (I am X)


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Ah yes, it's exactly the same in Norwegian - it's the first construction I'm interested in


----------



## rocioteag

Well in Mexico we use the same as in english

My name is X

Mi nombre es X

But you can also use 

I am X

Yo soy X

Or just your name.


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Portuguese:*

O meu nome é X (my name is X)
Eu me chamo X (Je m'appele X)
Eu sou o/a X (I am X)

*Hungarian:*

A nevem X (my name is X)
X vagyok (I am X)

One of these two is weird to be said but I can't remember which one. I guess it's the first one.


----------



## Hakro

In Finnsh:
Minun nimeni on X
exactly as in English.
"My" is not absolutely necessary:
Nimeni on X


----------



## Cosol

In Italian it is usually:* (Io) Mi chiamo X*
It's reflexive, Io(I) can be omited.

But there are other less used way.

*(Io) sono* *X*:I am
*Il mio nome è X*:My name is


----------



## linguist786

*German:*

Ich heisse X (I am called X)
Mein Name ist X (My name is X)

*Urdu/Hindi:*

Meraa naam X hai

*Gujarati:*

Maaru naam X Che


----------



## Aleco

*Faroese:
*Eg eiti X (I am-named X)
Eg eri X (I am X)

*Icelandic:
*Ég heiti X (I am-named X)
Ég er X (I am X)

*Lakota:
*X waun (X I-am)
X emaciyapi (X they-call-me)

*Dakota:*
X waún (X I-am)
X emakiyapi (X they-call-me)

*Welsh:*
X 'dw i (X I am)


----------



## aslan

My name is XXX = (Benim) adım XXX
I am XXX = Ben XXX  
The second one is more common


----------



## avalon2004

Another common way to say it in Spanish is "*me llamo X*"

In Greek: 
*με λένε X *[me léne] _Lit: They call me_
*λέγομαι X, *[léghome] _Lit: I call myself_
*ονομάζομαι X, *[onomázome] _Lit: I am named_
*το όνομά μου είναι X* [ to ónomá mu íne] _Lit: My name is_
All of them are correct though the first phrase is probably the most frequently used.

In Catalan:
*Em dic X

*In Basque:*
X dut izena

*In Romanian:
*Mă numesc X
*
In Croatian:*
Zovem se X
*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Irish Gaelic: *Is mise....X*
          /*X...is ainm dom*


----------



## Radic

In Filipino:

Ang pangalan ko ay X (My name is X)
Ako ay si X (I am X)


----------



## lapaz

Although Radic's translation is correct, it is more of a direct or literal translation.  Filipino speakers normally say:
X ang pangalan ko.
Ako si X.

There are no verbs involved.  

Ilocano:

X ti nagan ko.
Siak si X

Bikol:

X an ngaran ko.
Ako si X.

These are all Philippine languages.


----------



## Nunty

In Hebrew, we have two possiblities:

שמי עדית sh'mi Adit = My name is Adit.

קוראים לי עדית kor'im li Adit = literally, They call me Adit, but is equivalent to the French _je m'appelle Adit_.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Another way of saying "my name is..." in Romanian, besided the version presented earlier is this one: 

*Mă chiamă X. *

* robbie
*


----------



## Shlama_98

Syriac Aramaic:

X  *ܫ**ܡ**ܝ

Shemi X = My name is X
*


----------



## Boljon

In Chinese: 
我叫 X。
(wo jiao X.)

In Manchurian:
Mini gebu X.  
Bi X.

In Japanese:
Watashiwa...desu.
Watashiwa...to moushimasu.(very polite)

In Korean:
Jeoneun ... imnida.
Jeoneun ... lago hamnida.


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: Mans vārds ir X (My name is X)
            Mani sauc X (they call me X) - used more


----------



## Totora

Swedish: Jag heter X (My name is X)

(Written by 12 years old boy who is just learning swedish in the school)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Chechen:* Сан цlе...Х


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Armenian: Im anunё....Х


----------



## Rango

Croatian:
*Zovem se X * (Ich heiße X)
*Moje ime je X * (Mein Name ist X)
*Ime mi je X * (Mein Name ist X)


----------



## cutu

http://www.elite.net/~runner/jennifers/myname.htm >.< Enjoy


----------



## francais_espanol

Indonesian:  Nama saya X


----------



## Crescent

I'll just chip in a little:
I don't think it's been said, but in Spanish another way of saying 'my name is' is very similar to the French:
*Me llamo .*..X = (literally) I call myself 
I'm not too sure, but I think you could also say: *Me llaman* (and that would be : they call me) Like, in a sentence such as: 
*Me llamo* Mariella pero mis amigos *me llaman* Mari. 
Or something like that


----------



## LiTTLeDaRKMaN

In *BASQUE:

*Ni naiz X (I am X) (I prefer this)

Nire izena X da (My name is X)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

My name is X - Ime mi je X / Moje ime je X / Zovem se X / Ja se zovem X
 I am X - Ja sam X


----------



## kusurija

cutu said:


> http://www.elite.net/~runner/jennifers/myname.htm >.< Enjoy


I did't find there Romani (language of Gypsies) (for example)


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish: *(Benim) adım/ismim .........'(dır/dir/dur/dür).*
Does it look complicated?

We also say: *Ben ...* (I am ...)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
My name is X. = Казвам се Х./Името ми е Х.
I'm X. = Аз съм Х.


----------



## English Speaker

Crescent said:


> I'll just chip in a little:
> I don't think it's been said, but in Spanish another way of saying 'my name is' is very similar to the French:
> *Me llamo .*..X = (literally) I call myself
> I'm not too sure, but I think you could also say: *Me llaman* (and that would be : they call me) Like, in a sentence such as:
> *Me llamo* Mariella pero mis amigos *me llaman* Mari.
> Or something like that


 
Jajaja Which is your first language buddy?  Do you speak Spanish? if so, congratulations¡ Your Spanish is very good.

Here's another way to say My name is in Spanish:

Mi nombre es....


----------



## tyhryk

Setwale_Charm said:


> Armenian: Im anunё....Х


Իմ անուն է 


In Ukrainian: Мене звати...


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Jmenuji se X
Mé jméno je X

In local colloquial form of Czech (it can't be written - it's pronounciation):

Menuju se X
Mý/Moje méno je X


----------



## Istriano

In Malayalam:
*ɲaan X
ña:n X*

*ɲaan John*

meaning I: X
no linking verb is used


----------



## miss.meri91

In Afrikaans, you can say

My naam is X (My name is X)
OR
Ek is X (I'm X)


----------



## jozkomrkvicka

avalon2004 said:


> Another common way to say it in Spanish is "*me llamo X*"
> 
> In Greek:
> *με λένε X *[me léne] _Lit: They call me_
> *λέγομαι X, *[léghome] _Lit: I call myself_
> *ονομάζομαι X, *[onomázome] _Lit: I am named_
> *το όνομά μου είναι X* [ to ónomá mu íne] _Lit: My name is_
> All of them are correct though the first phrase is probably the most frequently used.
> 
> In Catalan:
> *Em dic X
> 
> *In Basque:*
> X dut izena
> 
> *In Romanian:
> *Mă numesc X
> *
> In Croatian:*
> Zovem se X
> *



In catalan we use : Em diuen (they call me) because, em dic means I call myself.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Arabic:

Full:
أنا اسمي فلان - ana (me, for emphasis) ismi (my name [is]) fulan (such and such).

Quick:
اسمي فلان - ismi (my name [is]) fulan (such and such).

_Note: Fulan = "such and such", it's a placeholder, as "X" was in the initial post._


----------



## sunflour

Adding to what rocioteag said, in Spanish you can also say:

Me llamo (like Je m'appelle)

It's more common in at least European Spanish than Mi nombre es...


----------



## artico1

In Catalan is:

El meu nom is X= My name is X, but nobody usually says it.
Em dic X= Something like " I call myself X", this is the common expression Catalan people usually say to introduce themselves.
Sóc X= I'm X


----------



## dhiyafaris

Malay (Malaysia)

*Nama saya ialah X*


----------



## Wikislav

Rango said:


> Croatian:
> *Zovem se X *(Ich heiße X)
> *Moje ime je X *(Mein Name ist X)
> *Ime mi je X *(Mein Name ist X)


These are the official standard expressions chiefly at administration; however, a half Croats unofficially tell somewhat different in their main dialects of the metropolitan and touristic areas: 

*Kaykavian* of 1/3 Croats in northwest at Zagreb capital: 
_Ja se prez*î*vam XY_ (One calls me XY)
_Moj n*â*zif je XY_ (My name is XY)
_N*â*zif mi je XY_ (My name is XY)

*Chakavian* in Adriatic islands (important for tourist visits): 
_Se klam*â*n XY_ (One calls me XY)
_Man*è* ur*ù*dba eš XY_ (My name is XY)
_Ur*ù*dba mi eš XY_ (My name is XY)


----------

